# *RANT* Either give me my money, or bring the horse back!



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have a contract with them? If so, take them to court.

If you don't have a contract....show up in the middle of the night and take her ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes. You just have to be upfront and keep asking. Unfortunately, paying bills and debts aren't the on the top of everyone's list. 

Be prepared to go pick up your horse yourself. And then do it, if you have to.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Once. I sent a certified letter after getting no where w/ phone calls. The letter basically said that I must have the cash (no checks!) In hand by 3pm or I would be contacting the authorities about a theft. I didn't have it by 3:30 so I called the authorities. Long story short, they tried to say they hadn't received the notice. I had the signed certified mail receipt saying they did. I got my $.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd go pick the horse up if I were you. Unless you are close enough to know horse is still there, and alive? You have no clue what is going on. Plus they may get mad at you and take it out on horse too.

Go and rescue your horse. Heaven only knows what shape it is in now.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

If they don't by tomorrow I'm geting her monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have gone and loaded horses in the middle of night like that...if you need help let me know..lol

I have had that happen, I had a horse that has kid broke and gentle my horseshoer(who was also a friend...I thought) had a little girl that needed a horse. I traded my broke/gentle horse for shoeings. He showed up once at my house to do my horses, I still had several rounds left to go before she was "paid". Couldn't get him out for nothing! After many attempts with phone calls I went to their house to get the horse back..and they moved! LOL.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol wow. Yeah I'm very mad...and if I can get my hands on a truck I will be getting her soon. My friend has a trailer I can use lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I would not wait. Banks are closed Monday so is the mail and it will give e them one more day to make excuses or take the mare. Are you absolutely sure they still have her?
Not sure how far away the horse is but go get her now or tomorrow at the latest. They have no intention of paying you for her and could either sell her or she is already gone. Just a question did you get it in writing as to when they said they would pay for her and how much?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

No I did not get anything in writing  and they live about two hours away. If I dont get anything tomorrow I'm going to get her when I can...i have to get someone with a truck first. They live in May, Texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

As much as I LOVE the thought of picking up the horse in the middle of the night (which I'd be more than willing to help with:lol, I do have 1 question. Do you have any proof of ownership, like reg papers or a coggins with pictures listing you as owner? Might want to take those with you:wink:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

No I don't, I didn't have her that long..but I have pics abd a video with me on her


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I live in Canton...how far away are you? lol


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I live in Abilene, I'm not sure where Canton is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Get the cops involved.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I second getting the cops involved. But i definitely wouldn't sell to them after this...id be bringing that horse home with me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you could end up being charged or shot for going onto their property and taking the horse. 
If I were you, I would go to my local police and file a report.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch, looks like you've learnt the hard way as to why you should NEVER let a horse leave the property until you have either a written contract, or the money. 
If you get cops involved, they may have a hard time getting the horse back if you have no proof that she is yours. Photos and video's don't cut it. You need at least a receipt of purchase from when you purchased her.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Ouch, looks like you've learnt the hard way as to why you should NEVER let a horse leave the property until you have either a written contract, or the money.
> If you get cops involved, they may have a hard time getting the horse back if you have no proof that she is yours. Photos and video's don't cut it. You need at least a receipt of purchase from when you purchased her.


This is all true. But at least making contact with the police would get her a better idea of how easy or hard it will be to get her back legally.

I concur with those who say do not go to get the horse back. OP, you might want to read the sections regarding deadly force in Texas law. Let's just say that you stand a really good chance of getting shot for your troubles.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Without a contract or something showing you own the horse and they did not pay for it, you could get in trouble for trespassing. When I suggested going and getting the horse, I assumed you had written a contract since there were payments involved. 
You said they were family friends? How good of family friends? Friends of you, your parents, how close family friends?
Maybe someone else in your family could call and tell them you are coming to pick up the horse.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Well they haven't told me that I CAN'T go get her..i think they will let me take her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't even take the moolah after all this. They're playing games and not giving you your $$ then what do you think they will do to your horse once or if you do sell him to them. I would just try to get it sorted out and get the horse back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go get your horse and never sell to anyone, for any reason without a contract again. Friends, even family members, get it in writing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Well they haven't told me that I CAN'T go get her..i think they will let me take her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Then for heavens sake, go get her first thing in the morning. Why wait any longer. Who knows what condition she is in.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I will defiantly be doing that..contacts from now on. And I really would like for them to keep her because I.can't really afford feed now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> No I don't, I didn't have her that long..but I have pics abd a video with me on her


In that case, get the cops or a lawyer involved first. Establish proof of ownership with them first, that way they'll be for sure on your side.

Just a comment on contracts. As much as I think they're a good idea, sometimes they're not 100%. At a barn I was managing, the barn owner had a proven contract lawyer draw up the board agreement. Among other things, it stated that if you were behind on 6 months board payments and had made no effort to make arrangements, the barn would obtain legal ownership of the horse(s) and any equipment left on-site & be allowed to sell them to recover their costs.

Makes sense right? Appearently a particular judge didn't think so, not only did the barn owner have to buy the horse back (he had sold it to recover costs), he had to excuse her past due board. Then he had to fight felony theft charges.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> Just a comment on contracts. As much as I think they're a good idea, sometimes they're not 100%. At a barn I was managing, the barn owner had a proven contract lawyer draw up the board agreement. Among other things, it stated that if you were behind on 6 months board payments and had made no effort to make arrangements, the barn would obtain legal ownership of the horse(s) and any equipment left on-site & be allowed to sell them to recover their costs.
> 
> Makes sense right? Appearently a particular judge didn't think so, not only did the barn owner have to buy the horse back (he had sold it to recover costs), he had to excuse her past due board. Then he had to fight felony theft charges.


Well, just about every state has very specific stablemans lien laws. They lay out in detail the sequence of steps that must be taken, and they time frame in which they must be undertaken, before a stableman can claim ownership of stock in lieu of unpaid services.

If your barn owner's lawyer did not follow your state's stableman lien stipulations and conditions in your barn's boarding contract, the judge was probably in the right to toss it out.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, if nothing happens by tomorrow we are telling them that we are coming to get her monday. And is there anything I can do about my horse getting injured while in her care? her hoof has a crack :/ which requires extra farrier work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Why are you going to wait another day?

Seriously.....with all this drama go get the horse at first light and be done with it.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Because the only person I know with a goose neck hitch is out of town until late sunday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

At this point, you will need to consider yourself lucky if/when you have the horse back in your possession (PLEASE, once that is done set about establishing yourself as the legal owner) - I would put expecting any sort of payment for her farrier work, etc to be pushing your luck.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay..and how would I establish ownership?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Be careful giving them a day's notice that you will be coming by to get her. Not saying this will happen, but that gives them the extra time to remove her from their property if they are going to game play and hide her from you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Ok, if nothing happens by tomorrow we are telling them that we are coming to get her monday. And is there anything I can do about my horse getting injured while in her care? her hoof has a crack :/ which requires extra farrier work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you haven't seen the horse in 2 months, how do you know that she has a crack in her hoof? Was the crack there when you had her?

If you don't have a contract, I'd say you don't have a case. I wouldn't even consider trying to get any money out of them for an injuries that she sustained. Horses get into trouble. Just pick her up and bring her home.

I'd be prepared for the people to try and come back on you and try to get money though for "board" while she was there. They fed her, cared for her etc so they spent money on her monthly. They could say you were supposed to pay for all costs for the mare and you didn't. After all, there is no contract to prove otherwise. And some people are like that.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been out there once, about a week after they took her to bring out her saddle, and ride their horse Thumper (we considered a trade) he wasnt what I was looking for. And she had it then..but okay I wasnt sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Subbing, cause I wanna know how it goes! I hope everything works out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd call them to say I was getting the horse when I could see their driveway, not before. And I'd bring a man with me- a big man.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Defiantly in my plans lol. My uncle is 6'4" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I realize this is rather unorthodox, but maybe bring with you something that resembles a bill of sale from you who bought the horse from just to increase your chances of them handing the horse back over to you. While I certainly wouldn't forge a document for legal purposes, the people you are dealing with are none the wiser that you don't have anything in writing showing proof of ownership. A little white lie of that nature might help a lot in your situation.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope this turns out well good luck, a coggins test with your name and horse name on it could be proof of owner ship


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok thanks  I am pretty sure they will let me take her. I'll update
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have your horse back yet


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

No I haven't heard anything from them. I'm giving it until three and I'm calling to find out what they are doing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I would go get her right now if I could.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FYI - one way to get around not having a contract is to send them a certified letter saying you sold them the horse in good faith and need an immediate response on when they will pay the $XXX they owe you.

If you get a written response, or they call you where others can hear them on speakerphone, then it is no longer your word against theirs.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They may be hiding the horse so don't be surprised if she's not where you were expecting it to be.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

When they came to get her, we had about five other people there who heard the agreement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I sure hope every thing works out for you and your horse 
let us know how it goes


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yet another vote to always have it in writing, no matter who you are selling to! Hope you get her back w/out too much hassle & she is OK. When you didn't trade for the other horse, that was another golden opportunity for a written contract or to take her back . Hopefully you have learned from this & will do a contract in the future. A vet receipt w/your name & the horses name may help show ownership-a Coggins test also. Good Luck.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you retrieved your horse yet?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

We made an agreement over the phone, recorded call, that today she was going to call the place she is getting her tax refund from and see how much longer it was going to take. I decided if it will come in within two weeks then she can pay me 100 until it comes in. If longer than two weeks I'm going to go get her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> We made an agreement over the phone, recorded call, that today she was going to call the place she is getting her tax refund from and see how much longer it was going to take. I decided if it will come in within two weeks then she can pay me 100 until it comes in. If longer than two weeks I'm going to go get her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you advise her that the call was being recorded? If not, it may be completely useless as most states do require that the person on the other end of the phone be made aware that the call is being recorded. Even if you are in a state where unadvised recording is allowed or you did advise her of the recording, you MUST PUT THIS ALL IN WRITING. A specific contract, signed by BOTH parties is the only thing even close to a legal leg to stand on you will have if this goes South again.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

The longer your former friends have your horse, the less likely you are to resolve this situation satisfactorily.

You were told that the money had been mailed. They lied to you by saying it had been sent. You told them them to wire you the money. They didn't. They KNOW that you are hesitant to force the issue, or you would have been over there already to pick up the horse. They are playing games with you, and you are losing the game.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I understand that you want the sale to work out. But I think they are stringing you along. They should have had the money when they initially took the horse, not after tax returns are sent. Plus they can go online and find when the tax return will be sent. It's simple and pretty accurate. Why don't you take the horse back and when they get their return, they can re-purchase. Meanwhile, you can think about listing your horse again. Possibly even contact the party that was interested in buying her previously.

I feel for you since you wanted the sale to work out. I'm sure you learned a tough lesson.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Uh oh, this doesn't sound promising.
As stated they have already given you the run around & I'd be worried they would again.
I hope I'm wrong but the horse could already be gone or going or it is in bad shape & don't want you to see it or they won't send the money & you'll be back to square one. It would be hard for me to trust them at this point.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

efile tax returns can be in a checking account within7 days. You can go online and get the exact date when it will be deposited in bank. They are stringing you along.They have either already sold the horse or she is dead or in bad shape.
They have no intentions of paying you. Go get your horse and quit playing games. If they really want the horse, then when they get their tax return, they can come back to your house and get the horse. If they are true family friends, they figure you won't push the issue.
Go get the horse before its too late, if it isn't already


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't understand why you let the horse leave without a) being paid for and b) with a contract. 
I don't care if you're my mother, I NEVER bend those rules. Every horse I buy or sell comes or goes with a contract just because people are...well, people.

I guess you know now. NEVER do a horse deal without a detailed contract. 
Good luck.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Well here's their side, the husband was the one who came to look at Sadie, as well as pick her up. He was the one who said we would be paid after Christmas. We called about January 15th, asking what the deal was. He have us his wife's number, saying she was the one paying because she was the one who wanted the horse and to call her. 

We called her and asked her, she told us she was going to pay us but first she either had to sell Thumper, the horse we thought of trading, or when she got her tax return. We expected her to be getting her tax return soon, towards the beginning of Febuary.

But she hadn't gotten either as of now. She has filed her tax return but she did it by mail do it takes awhile, she did this a week ago.

Now trust me, I want to go get her yesterday but my mom isn't letting me. And in all honesty, the cost of gas and all of that to go get her of going to break us as we aren't in the best financial situation at the moment. If it was up to me she would be in my barn right now but I'm only 15 and my mom thinks we should see what she says today. 

I might as well though, because the only person with a truck and trailer who would help me, can't do it until this weekend.

I'm really geting frustrated with this situation because I can't do anything! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So, do you have a plan for what you are going to do when you don't hear from them today? Sorry, but I am with the rest. I feel badly for the poor horse because who knows what has happened to it. If the horse is being boarded somewhere I would also be really careful pulling up and taking it at any time....the BO may not take kindly to that, and you have no idea what their arrangement was with them either. They may own the BO $$ too, and by this point, they may even have a lien against the horse.
You have not yet said whose "friends" these folks are.....whoever that is, I would ask them to help me address this....primarily by going WITH me to GET THE HORSE!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

And trust me I will be doing contracts from now on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

And they are close friends of my step father.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Please, I WANT TO GO GET HER, but that is not up to me. its my mom's decision to wait. I told her five times yesterday to tell her I just wanted the horse back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think most minors with horses shouldn't be allowed to have parents. :wink:
Just kidding but so many times we see the kids knowing what to do & having their opinion vetoed.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes exactly! Gaah this is so frustrating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

natisha said:


> I think most minors with horses shouldn't be allowed to have parents. :wink:
> Just kidding but so many times we see the kids knowing what to do & *having their opinion vetoed.*




By non-horsey parents. JMHO, but your stepdad (the one SUPPOSEDLY with the **ahem** male parts of the anatomy that some say are necessary to take on difficult situations......) whose supposed friends with this person is the one who needs to step up to the plate. Maybe HE would like to give you the $$ until he thinks his "friend" will pay. Grr... Sorry for you OP-you are between a rock 
( the "friend") and a hard place (your mom and stepdad). 

Shame on the "adults" for putting you in this situation.:evil:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your in a tight financial situation then getting the horse back may cause more problems than leaving it where its at. Just relax and let your parents handle it. In the future get the money before the horse leaves and don't worry about the contract. If someone can't afford to pay me the full amount at the time they take the horse then I'm better off keeping the horse and selling it to someone who can afford it. I've been burned too but that's life.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, well he chewed out their son, and thats when he said they had sent it on tuesday. He just said it to get my step dad if his back I think. Grr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

good luck getting your horse back, keep us updated!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck in getting your horse back 
let us know how it goes


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Well here's their side, the husband was the one who came to look at Sadie, as well as pick her up. He was the one who said we would be paid after Christmas. We called about January 15th, asking what the deal was. He have us his wife's number, saying she was the one paying because she was the one who wanted the horse and to call her.
> 
> We called her and asked her, she told us she was going to pay us but first she either had to sell Thumper, the horse we thought of trading, or when she got her tax return. We expected her to be getting her tax return soon, towards the beginning of Febuary.
> 
> ...


:shock: :shock: :shock:

Sorry sweetie. But you must be 18 to legally enter into a contract. SO, even if you did have a written contract, if your signature is the only one on it, the contract wouldn't be binding.

Kudo's to you for no longer playing with barbie dolls (and breyer horses) and also for being responsible. That is a great trait and something that many teens are missing.

Unfortunately, at 15, you have no rights. And, apparently, where your family is concerned, you have no voice.

But, learn from this, for one day you will be over 18 and now you know how to enter into a business deal with another adult. (And, by the way, whenever money exchanges hand, whether it is in the form of green cold hard cash or labor for trade)

*GET A WRITTEN CONTRACT.*


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I defiantly will from now on! Trust be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You don't actually have to be 18 to legally bind a contract. However, I only took Canadian contract law so it might be different in the states. It is preferable to be 18, but not mandatory if it can be proven that the contract was reasonably expected to be binding by both parties and both parties had reasonable knowledge of what is required to fulfill the contract.

That said, better safe than sorry in future -- if you are the legal owner or buyer of a horse and under the age of 18, it would be advisable to have both the underage person and a parent/guardian/executor sign as well.

Good luck, LMDB.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the good luck everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Subbing, good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

So, did you ever get your horse back?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea still wondering lol


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm still wai - ing!! (it's sounds much better in person,lol)


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh yeah  all paid!  yay lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

You got your money after all? And did you ever get to see the condition of the horse...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I went out there to get the money and she was fine. She may have even had a little more weight on her then when I had her. They found a feed that worked for her, which I had been trying to do. And that crack in her hoof is getting better. She seemed completley fine and happy just like their other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well that is good news. Glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, me too. I honestly could not afford two horses. But I plan on getting a job hopefully and then I can look at getting another riding horse! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats great to hear! Wait did you just say you cant afford 2 horses but your want another horse lol? Or was the horse you sold your only one?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Thats great to hear! Wait did you just say you cant afford 2 horses but your want another horse lol? Or was the horse you sold your only one?


 well she said she was getting a job so she WILL be able to afford a second horse


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Kinda.
My riding instructor has a heart of gold, but she's a pushover.
We had three horses at our barn (owned by the same people) and they owed her over $3000 dollars.
They were moving so they wanted to take the horses. BO said "okay, but sign two over as collateral and leave one"
WELL, the next day we come in bright and early. I'm loading grain in the wheelbarrow while she checks the horses. I hear her scream and thing someone coliced, got hurt etc.
NOPE, horses were GONE. all three gone.
We still have NO idea where they are.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I will be getting a job to pay for my own horses from now on lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

thats where my every penny goes lol


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's probably how it's going to end up  horses and gas! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad they paid you. Hate when things have to get "ugly". Makes life so stressful.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

It does, I'm just relived it's done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

great that everything worked out


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseshoe (Mar 6, 2012)

Moral of the story: Don't trust anyone


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Exactly, from now on when I buy, sell, lease or anything for my horses I will have a contact!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

